# [email protected] journal!!!



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

hallo and welcome to my journal.

due to several injurys and a motorcycle crash i have had to spend most of this year either not training at all or at best training speradictly, due to this i have gone from a fairly solid 17st to a very flabby 15st:cursing:.

over the last couple of months i have been getting back into the habbit or regular training and dieting.

my goals are to get my mass and strength back and loose most of my fat, im not looking to get cut just down to a bodyfat level where i have ab's again.

im going to be following the anabolic diet as carbs just seem to bloat me up and kills my apittite.

due to me hurting my shoulders im not going to be doing a huge amount of pressing exercises and the one's i will be doing will be on the smith machine as this allows me angle my elbows so i can press with out discomfort,

i will be choosing exersices based on where i feel my weak area's are rather then on anything else as i was please with my former size and not really ionterested in getting bigger then that, i feel my weakest area's are arms, uppper chest, traps, and quad sweep.

my routine will probably look like this but i dont tend to follow structired routines or diets for very long but i am planning to as i need a way of judging my strength gains

workout 1 chest and arms

incline smith press

flat bench flys

press downs (super setted with) preacher curls

french press (super setted with) dumbell curlls

workout 2 legs

hack squats

romanina deadlift

leg extensions (super setted with) leg curls

standing calf raise

workout 3 back and shoulders

pull ups

bent row

wide grip upright row

bent laterals

im going to throw in rest days when i feel like it as im pretty good at judging when im over training.

diet

meal 1

1 chicken breast, 1 tbsp of pesto, handful of cheese, onion and tomato,

1 pint of whole milk, hand ful of pecan nuts

meal 2

150g of salmon, coleslaw, i pint of whole milk, handful of pecan nuts

meal 3

1 tin of tuna, coleslaw, pint of whole milk, handful of pecan nuts

meal4 (pwo)

2 scoops of massattack, weter

meal5

6 whole eggs, cheese, onion, tomato, i pint of whole milk,

meal 6

150g of steak or salmon, 1 pint of whole milk

im going to be doiung morning cardio most mornings, just 45-60 min walk pre breakfast and will most likely throw in some fat burners aswell.

heres some pics


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

19/11/2008 chest and arms

incline smith press (weight not including bar)

40kgx10 50kgx10 60kgx10 70kgx10 80kgx9 90kgx7 drop to 70kgx7 drop to 40kgx20

flat dumbell flys (Weight per dumbell)

15kgx16 17.5kgx16 20kgx16 22.5kgx14

press downs

no.2x16 no.5x16 no.17x10,10

super set with

preacher curls

20kgx16 25kgx16 30kgx14 35kgx7

french press

30kgx16 35kgx8

super set with

dumbell curls (weight per dumbell)

25kgx5 22.5kgx5


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll be folowing with interest mate

Nice v taper in the back shot:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good back shot dan...bring up those legs though!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> good back shot dan...bring up those legs though!


 i have lost alot of size off my legs due to having a motor bike flip up in the air and land on my foot lol so i havent really been training them until a few weeks ago.

the backs an optical illusion due to having a wide clavicle is sort of a blessing and a curse as i dont look fat in cloths but it makes it very hard to devolope upper chest and traps and also makes my arms look small


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Hear you on that one...i had a car smack into my right foot on the bike and i was in plaster through mass ligament damage.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i had them upto 27-8" before i got injuried so i dont think bringing them up will be a massive problem. im a bit conserned at not squatting but thay have never been a good exercise for me as my lower back and hams tend to take over, it must be a leverage thing so im going to stick with either leg press or hack squats and see if thay work better for me.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

why not fry them first using leg extensions before squatting?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Good luck dan , strict high rep leg press will bring em on


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> why not fry them first using leg extensions before squatting?


 i have tried that before infact i have tried just about everything but squats just are not a good execise for me.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> Good luck dan , strict high rep leg press will bring em on


 im going to switch to leg presses when i stagnate on leg press :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> im going to switch to leg presses when i stagnate on leg press :thumbup1:


should be a fast and easy transition :lol:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

02/11/2008

legs

leg press

80kgx10 120kgx10 160kgx10 200kgx10 240kgx10 280kgx4 drop to 160kgx5 drop to120kgx

8

standing leg curl

no.2x16 no.3x16 no.4x16 no.no.6x14,11

super set with

leg extensions

20kgx16 25kgx16 30kgx16 35kgx16 40kgx16 50kgx16

standing calf raise

100kgx16 140kgx16 180kgx14 20kgx11

i decided to take kazz's advice and use the leg press rather then the hack squats due to the fact that there are 3 leg presses and only hack squat in my gym.

im not going to bother with the romanian deads as im going to squat every 3rd or 4th workout.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

good luck mate keep it up


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lets watch dat dem der pegs grooooooooooow


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i will get some more pics up after i have carb'ed up a bit


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mr Dan - why don't you like squats?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

long legs and a short trunk means my leverage is very bad for them, thay tend to work my hans glutes and lower back much harder then my quads even very close stance full squats and front squats.

im probably going to throw them in very few weeks as i sometimes train at my gf's gym which dosnt have a leg press machine that is plate loaded so theres not enough weight on the stack


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> long legs and a short trunk means my leverage is very bad for them, thay tend to work my hans glutes and lower back much harder then my quads even very close stance full squats and front squats.
> 
> im probably going to throw them in very few weeks as i sometimes train at my gf's gym which dosnt have a leg press machine that is plate loaded so theres not enough weight on the stack


Ah you just have to deal with it Mr Dan  I have a 37" inside leg :thumb: and I still squat.

Quad builder you say? Elevate your heels.

Am I right in thinking that you have/had a very very strong bench and did some PL comps? Or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i bench and deadlift where ok but my squats always been weak, i have never done and pl comps but it is a goal of mine one day aswell as some bbing comps if i ever get some size back lol as for squats im not giving up on them im just dont believe there the magic lift for everyone people seem to believe thay are. even staward mcroberts who has a massive hard on for squats says thay dont suite everyone


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

im going to drop training back every week in favour of arms and just hit back every 3rd week.

so im going to be doing legs and arms 2x a week chest and delts 1x a week and back every 3rd week to try and bring up my weaker bodyparts


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

in my best chris rock voice

***** please....

dont drop back in favour of arms!!

arms will come back as you hit the back


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

my back grows really fast so if i keep on training it every week the rest of my body will always be behind it, its the same reason i have stopped directly training my front delts.

once i have the balance right i will start training my back every week again but i think once every 3rd week is more then enough to maintian its mass.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

your just restarting though mate... you cant pick apart your physique so early before its even laid its cards down on the table.

i say give it a few months and then rejudge it... i have big arms but a smaller back but i'd rather it was the other way


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

im just taking the opportunity to get everything sametrical, and i would rather have a big arms then a big back, its all aboout the gun show baby!!!

if i dont stop training it, it will always be much bigger then the rest of me.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

peow peow...look at the gunz 

i say let the body take its own shape and fiddle with it when its big enough to fiddle and gains are easier to measure.

right now you could open a door and the muscle memory will kick in for growth


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

24/11/008

wide grip upright row

40kgx10 50kgx10 60kgx10 70kgx6

bent lateral raise (weight per dumbell)

10kgx16 12.5kgx14,10

press downs

no.2x16 no.5x16 no.17x16,16

super setted with

preacher curls

2okgx16 25kgx16 30kgx16 35kgx8

french press

25kgx16 30kgx16

super set with

dumbell curls (weight per dumbell)

17.5kgx10 22.5kgx5


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i just dont have the energy to train in the evenings anymore as all the carbs are turning me into a zombie so i have decided to start training in the mornings.

i have had a chat with a mate who have me a big kick up the **** to start training and dieting properly again, he showed me some pics of whem i was 17st and i felt disgusted with me self for being so indifferent to myself these days. so im going to start a new diet and routine as of tommorrow which will be a 5 day split and just **** loads of food.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

is it ditching that anabolic diet bloocks?

feed the machine, not starve it!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah im just going to go back to eating everything and then some more lol.

i used to do lateral raises with the 22.5kg dumbells and now im struggling to curl them, im going to to go home and scrub the stench of defeat of me with a wire brush lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

but you've succeeded in finding what doesnt work for you!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

legs

26/11/2008

front squats

40kgx6 50kgx6 60kgx6 80kgx6 100kgx6 110kgx5

leg press

200kgx10 240kgx10

reverse hack squats

40kgx10 80kgx10 100kgx10

leg extensions

60kgx16 70kgx16 80kgx16

super setted with

standing leg curls

no.2x16 no.3x16 no.4x16

standing calf raise

140kgx20 180kgx20 220kgx15 240kgx12

seated calf raise

40kgx20 60kgx16 80kgx7

i ditched the last set of leg presses as my knee was feeling really stiff and i didnt want to risk it. on of the strongmen showed me how to do reverse hack squats as i have never seen them before, he said thay where good for truck pulling and stuff as your pressing throught your toes and i thought thay where pretty good.

im going to start doing some direct ab work as my abs where taking alot of strain during the squats.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah squats/deads are great to pick up and flag the weak points

you planning on weighted ab work?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

dont know mate just whatever i fancy on the3 day


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

chest

27/11/2008

incline bench press

40kgx10 60kgx10 80kgx10 100kgx7

incline dumbell press (weight per dumbell)

95lbx7,7,6

decline bench press

100kgx10,10,10

incline dumbell flys (weight per dumbell)

22.5kgx6 17.5kgx16,16

super setted with

flat dumbell flys

22.5kgx6 17.5kgx9,9

o.h rope extensions

no.7x16 no.9x14 no.11x8


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

yesterday was a really good eating day, i have been finding it hard to get enough down latlely but am learning for love force feeding again


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

back

28/11/2008

v bar pulldowns

50kgx10 70kgx10 80kgx10 100kgx5

bent over barbell row

100kgx10 110kgx10,10

deadlift

100kgx6 140kgx6

high row

120kgx10,10,10

hammer curls (weight per dumbell)

20kgx,10,8,6

a light workout today as im trying to beef up my forarms so i have stopped using straps.

only did 2 sets of deads as my hams and lower back where still nackered from legs and doing 3 workouts in a row has drained me, im going to take a rest day tomorrow to recover.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good to see your training back still matey


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Some good lifting there mate. :thumb:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

shoulders

30/11/2008

iso behind neck press

40kgx10 60kgx10 70kgx10 80kgx10 90kgx10 100kgx6

bent lateral raise (weight per dumbell)

12.5kgx16,16,16

side lateral raise (weight per dumbell)

10kgx16,14,12

wide grip upright row

50kgx10 60kgx10 70kgx5

barbell shrugs

100kgx10 140kgx10 170kgx6


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

crap eating day today dont know why i just havent been hungry. i think im going to cut out all the tea and coffee i have been drinking as i think it is effecting my apettite.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

ok a little update, i have been in denmark for a few weeks so no training, im going to get back into it as soon as possible but with xmass coming up its going to be a pain.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> the backs an optical illusion due to having a wide clavicle is sort of a blessing and a curse as i dont look fat in cloths but it makes it very hard to devolope upper chest and traps and also makes my arms look small


 yep have that problem bud my clavicles are well wide and now my arms look like spaghetti:lol: :lol:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

upperbody

decline bench press

60kgx6 80kgx8 100kgx8 120kgx7

bent over row

60kgx6 80kgx8 100kgx8 120kgx4

pec deck

97.5kgx15,10

reverse pec deck

97.5kgx10,7

pull downs

65kgx8 70kgx6,5

skull crushers

45kgx10,7

barbell curls

45kgx8,5


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

did some legs on thursday but had to cut it short due to my knee feeling iffy, nether the less 1 got a few reps out on the deadlift with 4 plates a side and had plenty left in the tank so im happy about that


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

started cutting today, im following the dave palumbo diet.

my starting weight is 14st 13lb and im hoping to get down to around 13st 7lb.

i did upperback this morning and will be doing ju jitsu for cardio later.

pull downs

25kgx10 45kgx10 65kgx10 75kgx7

seated cable row

35kgx10 55kgx10 75kgx7

shrugs

100kgx10 140kgx10 160kgx8


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I've heard many good things about this palumbo diet.... the thread over on MD has a lot of info


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

its doing my head in and im only half a day into it lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lmao, easy to follow then?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

its not to day, im just a bit groggy.

didnt do cardio this morning as i got in late yesterday after ju jitsu but will do it after weight tonight.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

back looks good man, keep working hard.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

cheers colt

delts

machine shoulder press

20kgx10 30kgx10 50kgx10 60kgx7

bent laterals

6kgx16 10kgx12 8kgx9

side laterals

6kgx16 10kgx14 8kgx9

45mins cardio


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

im going to change the chicken meal for cod as i cant eat 8oz of dry chicken without wanting to vomit.

no weights today, just ju jitsu for cardio.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah mix it up but cod is about as interesting as chicken unless its battered lol

dust your chickan in cajun spice, wrap in tin foil and bake for 20 mins on 200C, lovelly...


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i would love to but im trying to cut properly so no salt which means cajun is out of the question.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

cheers i will do, im already bored of the tast of nuts so a a bit of salt should be good.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i did ju jitsu for cardio last night and 45 mins on the bike this morning, im going to try and mix the cardio up a bit and maybe do a bit of swimming or mma drills.

i have been eating pickled onions betwean meals to try and deal with the hunger pains im getting from this diet.

im really groggy today but im going to try and hit quads and calfs and abs this evening. and


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

it says on the jar theres 1.4g per 100g of carbs in them so i would have to eat alot of them for it to make an impact.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

quads and calfs

squats

60kgx6 60kgx6 100kgx6 120kgx6

leg extensions

35kgx10,10,10

rotary calf raise

40kgx16 45kgx16 50kgx16 55kgx10

im going to start hitting the weights in the mornings as the gym is to busy in the evening.

im keeping the squats light until i get my forum back on them


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

where do you feel your form is slipping on the squats?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

life has conspired against me once more! and i have spent the best part of the last month doing nothing but working double shifts so i have had no time to train or diet.

i have started working normal hours again and will be getting back to training in the next couple of days but im going to leave the diet for a few months until i have built up a bit of mass again.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

legs

squats

60kgx10 80kgx10 100kgx10 120kgx6

leg extensions 35kgx16 40kgx16 45kgx16

leg curls

35kgx16 40kgx16 45kgx16

rotary calf press

40kgx16 45kgx16 50kgx16 55kgx11 drop set 40kgx18

no more f'ing about now got to get back to around 17st before cutting arrrghhhhhhh!!!

this is my currant diet

meal1

5 whole eggs 4 slices of granary toast with olive oil spread

meal2 pwo

50g whey isolate 50g wms 1 banana

meal3

loads of cajun chicken stew with rice

meal4

about 10 chicken wings with 4 slices of granary bread

meal5

mass attack shake in milk

meal 6

chilli con carny youghart rice

meal 7

1 tin of mackeral paster veg pesto

meal8

massattack shake with milk


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

chest

incline bench press

60kgx10 80kgx10 100kgx5

flat dumbell press

44'sx5 38'sx7,5

cable x overs

no.3x16 no.4x16 no.5x13

going to have to switch to incline smith press as i keep on hitting the squat rack on the free weight incline.

im so fcuking weak as i havent really been training chest for donkeys.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

ok im back upto 15st 7lb now so only 1st and a half until i can start cutting again lost some fat and most of the muscle has gone onto my legs and arms. my upper chest looks **** as i have always had a problem filling it out but im not so bothered anymore i will just let nature take its course. i started a cycle a little under 2 weeks ago so my mass should really start pilling on anytime now.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

arms 07/04/09

press downs

no.4x16 no.6x16 no.8x16 no.12x16 no.14x5

tricep bar extensions

30kgx10 40kgx7,5

one armed french press

12kgx16, 16kgx10

dumbell curl

10kgx10, 16kgx10 20kgx8

preacher curls

45kgx4 35kgx5 25kgx7


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

legs 08/04/09

squats

60kgx5 80kgx5 100kgx5 120kgx5 140kgx5

leg curls

40kgx16 50kgx16 55kgx16

leg extensions

40kgx16 45kgx16 50kgx16

rotary calf press

40kgx16 45kgx16 50kgx16 55kgx16


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

chest 13/04/09

incline smith press

60kgx10 80kgx10 100kgx10 110kgx5

incline dumbell press

44kgx7,6,6

incline dumbell flys

28kgx10,8

my should felt a bit funny on the last set of flys so i played it safe and left it there


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

back 14/04/2009

wide grip pull downs

35kgx10 55kgx10 65kgx10 75kgx8

seated cable row

70kgx10 75kgx10 80kgx8


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

shoulders15/04/2009

front smith press

40kgx10, 60kgx10, 70kgx10, 80kgx6

face pulls

40kgx10, 45kgx6,4


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

started a ckd diet, and back training down the gym. im in my 3rd week on the diet so had my first carb up on the weekend

my diet is

meal 1

4 whole eggs and nuts

meal 2

whey protien and nuts

meal 3

tin of tuna with olives and greens

meal 4

150g of beef greens and nuts

meal 5

whey protien and nuts (pwo)

meal 6

whey protien and nuts

im training instinctively down the gym and yesterday i did

leg extensions

hack squats

leg extensions

lying leg curl

standing leg curl

staning calf raise

and 45 mins of cardio this morning

im around 13st 9lb at the moment and am looking to get down to around 12st 7lb


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright mate, how's tricks! 13st 9lb, you must be pretty lean at that weight


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

not at all mate. i got injured again and havent really been training for the last year or 2 but now im back on the wagon.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Doh, sorry to hear that. Glad to see you back into it


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

45min morining cardio

chest front and side delts

incline dumbell press

40kgx10

50kgx10

60kgx6

60kgx5

incline machine press

60kgx8

60kgx7

60kgx4

incline dumbell flys

35kgx10

35kgx10

35kgx10

side lateral raise

10kgx12

20kgx7

20kgx6

behind neck machine press

20kgx10

40kgx10

60kgx4

cable crunch

3x30


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

*back traps and rear delts*

45 mins morning cardio

pull downs

25kgx10

35kgx10

45kgx10

55kgx10

65kgx6

bent barbell row

60kgx5

60kgx5

60kgx4

deadlift

60kgx10

80kgx10

100kgx4

barbell shrugs

100kgx10

100kgx8

100kgx6

reverse pec deck

no.3x10

no.5x10

no.6x8


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

*Triceps and Biceps*

press-downs

10kgx10

20kgx10

30kgx10

35kgx8

40kgx5

1 armed dumbell extensions

10kg dumbellx10

10kg dumbellx10

10kg dumbellx10

12.5kg dumbellx5

over head rope extension

no.6x10

no.8x10

no.9x8

no.10x4

preacher curls

20kgx10

25kgx10

30kgx10

35kgx4

alternate dumbell curl

15kg dumbellsx10

15kg dumbellsx8

15kg dumbellsx6

barbell curls

35kgx6

35kgx4

30kgx5

Carb up day today so no carbio. im feeling alot better though. its amazing what a couple of bowls of corn flakes, a sugar in your morning coffee and a few rice cakes can do.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Quads hams and calves

leg extensions

20kgx10

30kgx10

40kgx10

50kgx10

60kgx10

70kgx07

leg press

80kgx10

120kgx10

160kgx10

200kgx04

squats

60kgx10

80kgx7

80kgx4

standing leg curl

10kgx10

12.5kgx10

15kgx8

lying leg curls

20kgx10

30kgx10

40kgx04

stand calf raise

160kgx10

180kgx10

220kgx10

240kgx06

seated calf raise

20kgx10

40kgx10

50kgx08


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

*chest front and side delts and abs*

incline dumbell press

20kg dumbellsx10

25kg dumbellsx10

30kg dumbellsx09

35kg dumbellsx02

iso incline press

60kgx10

60kgx10

70kgx05

incline dumbell flys

17.5kg dumbellsx10

20kg dumbellsx10

22.5kg dumbellsx06

side lateral raise

10kg dumbellsx10

10kg dumbellsx10

12.5kg dumbellsx05

iso behind neck press

40kgx10

60kgx04

50kgx06

cable crunch

no.8x20

no.10x20

no.11x20

no.12x11

cable side crunch

no.07x20

no.09x20

no.10x12

2o mins post workout cardio


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

*back traps and rear delts*

v bar pull-downs

35kgx10

45kgx10

55kgx10

65kgx08

75kgx04

parellal grip cable row

60kgx10

70kgx10

75kgx07

75kgx04

bent over barbell row

50kgx10

60kgx06

60kgx03

iso high row

80kgx10

100kgx05

100kgx03

smith machine shrugs

60kgx10

80kgx10

100kgx10

120kgx04

bent over lateral raise

10kg dumbellsx10

10kg dumbellsx10

12.5kg dumbellsx07

12.5kg dumbellsx07

45 mins morning cardio & 45 mins pwo cardio


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

45 mins of morning cardio


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

*biceps and triceps*

press-downs

35kgx10

40kgx10

45kgx8

1 armed french press

10kg dumbellx10

12.5kg dumbellx10

12.5kg dumbellx10

15kg dumbellx6

overhead rope extension

no.08x10

no.09x10

no.10x06

preacher curls

20kgx10

25kgx10

30kgx10

35kgx05

alternate dumbell curls

15kg dumbellsx10

15kg dumbellsx10

15kg dumbellsx10

barbell curls

35kgx10

35kgx10

35kgx08

30 mins post workout cardio


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

*Legs*

leg extensions

30kgx10

40kgx10

50kgx10

60kgx10

70kgx08

leg press

120kgx10

160kgx10

200kgx05

squats

60kgx10

70kgx10

80kgx10

standing leg curl

12.5kgx10

15kgx10

15kgx06

lying leg curls

40kgx07

40kgx06

40kgx05

standing calf raise

16kgx10

180kgx10

220kgx09

240kgx10

seated calf raise

40kgx10

50kgx10

60kgx06

20 mins postworkout cardio

I havent done any morning cardio for 3 days! due to me forgeting to turn on my alarm like a div.I weighted myself last night and im down to 13st 4lb from 14st 2lb so im happy with that.only about 5 more weeks until i have a fairly respectable level of body fat.

god im dying to bulk up and get some muscleback.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

hav you been on the forums for years? I recognize your user name.

i like squats at the end of my legs as well.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

*chest,front and side delts*

incline dumbell press

20kg dumbellsx10

25kg dumbellsx10

30kg dumbellsx08

32.5kg dumbellsx05

35kg dumbellsx03

iso incline press

50kgx10

60kgx10

65kgx08

70kgx06

incline dumbell flys

17.5kg dumbellsx10

20kgx dumbellsx10

22.5kg dumbellsx08

side lateral raise

10kg dumbellsx10

10kg dumbellsx10

10kg dumbellsx10

12.5kg dumbellsx07

iso behind the neck press

40kgx09

50kgx06

50kgx03

20mins post workout cardio


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

SteamRod said:


> hav you been on the forums for years? I recognize your user name.
> 
> i like squats at the end of my legs as well.


Squats at the end of a workout seems to work the legs harder, rather then the lower back, i have found.

i have been on the forum since 2006 and a few others aswell.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah that why I put it at the end keeps the squat weight a little lighter and my back healthier.

think it was from ukiron?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

45mins morning cardio.

i have changed up my diet a bit and it now looks something like this

meal1

4 whole eggs

meal 2

protien shake and a hand full of nuts

meal3

tin of tuna, olive oil and cuccumber

meal4 (pwo)

protien shake hand full of nuts

meal5

4 egg and a hand full of cheese omlette


----------

